#ubuntu-tw 2011-06-06
<kay_> 大家好
<kay_> 有人在么
<kay_> 有谁知道在哪里能找到登录的声音？
<kay_> 登录的声音文件放到哪里了？
#ubuntu-tw 2011-06-08
<tommy_> 大家好／http://code.bulix.org/7rdk5z-80011看看我的问题 
<tommy_> 没有人在么？
<benless> 各位早安@@
<jcwu> 現在是早上了嗎?
<benless> 快了吧- -
<benless> 快到AM了-,.-
<icman> 那這樣也可以說，新年快樂 了
<benless> 新年快樂的落差有些大..
<benless> 可以說中秋節快樂!
<benless> 目前有人使用ubuntu在寫Obj-c嗎?
#ubuntu-tw 2011-06-09
<lingo0o> 下午好，有没有哪位仁兄试过双显卡切换的功能？
#ubuntu-tw 2011-06-10
<ChuSiang> Ubuntu 11.04 Release Party in Taichung參加意願調查 - http://www.plurk.com/p/cln849#response-3616757580
<zhenbeiju> 我来了~~
<zhenbeiju> 小蛇~~
<byonk> @@!!
<zhenbeiju> 哈哈
<wujie> 自己打包的 Linux Kernel V2.6.39.1.deb包下载: http://dl.dbank.com/c0uh2z9l6q
<ManateeLazyCat> 我是 Linux Deepin 的开发者， 现在正在为 Linux Deepin 软件中心开发白名单， 但是需要对1960 个软件的介绍进行中文化, 现在已经完成了 267 个， 大家有没有兴趣帮助我们翻译这些介绍？ 我开发了一个批量翻译的工具 (https://github.com/manateelazycat/deepin-translate-tools ), 翻译一个软件简介相当简单。 
<ManateeLazyCat> http://hi.baidu.com/feisit/blog/item/847750f4f3e0ee76ddc474de.html 有软件中心的截图
<ManateeLazyCat> 软件中心源代码： https://github.com/manateelazycat/deepin-software-center
<ManateeLazyCat> 感兴趣的朋友可以联系我, lazycat.manatee@gmail.com , 谢谢！ :)
<ManateeLazyCat> 深度linux 11.06 会推出 简体中文版， 繁体中文版， 英文版
#ubuntu-tw 2011-06-11
<TrD> hi
<TrD> #ubuntu-tw kewwwll :)
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello, all! Nice to meet you! I'm Japanese. And Thank you very much for the donation, Taiwan!
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<icman> Hi
<Emmanuel_Chanel> How do you do?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Welcome back!
#ubuntu-tw 2012-06-04
<xiaolong> hello everyone !!1
<xiaolong> 大家好！！！
#ubuntu-tw 2012-06-05
<xd041495> 大家安安阿
<xd041495> -//-
<byonk> mo~
#ubuntu-tw 2012-06-06
<barneybook> join
#ubuntu-tw 2012-06-07
<sl_> Hi 大家, 就我所知 /dev/裡面的檔是裝置接到電腦 時  udev 建立的 , 想請問對應的 driver 是誰去insert的 ?
<sl_> 我遇 到 一個 問題 是如果usb 隨身碟插到電腦上再開機, usb_storage 並不會被 insert
<sl_> 而且 /dev/ 裡面的對應裝 置檔也不存 在
<hugokuo> hi sll
<legnaleurc> sl_: 沒記錯的話是在 /etc/udev/rules.d 裡吧
#ubuntu-tw 2012-06-08
<gasol> 4/c
<byonk> http://www.nicter.jp/nw_public/scripts/cube.php
#ubuntu-tw 2012-06-09
<Guest67026> 发生什么了／／／
<Guest67026> 为什么我的名字变了？
<Guest67026> 各位好，我是大陆的。你们是台湾的么？
<zhouchuan> ?
<zhouchuan> 么有人？
<JengYiC> 嗨
<JengYiC> 很多潛水艇都在潛水中
#ubuntu-tw 2012-06-10
<Guest22725> hi all
<legnaleurc> hi
<Vdragon> 大家好0w0/
#ubuntu-tw 2013-06-04
<ShengWen> Hi
<ShengWen> 測試
<kai_> BlueT__:老師好,我是邱鈺凱
#ubuntu-tw 2013-06-05
<arney> ych:hi
 * arney Orz
<arney> help
#ubuntu-tw 2014-06-05
<Lukas1321> 大家好。我叫Lukas，立陶宛人。我想關於六四問大家怎麼真的回事。請問，中國大陸的軍隊真的有開槍嗎？
<Lukas1321> 中國大陸的軍隊真的殺了很多那邊的人嗎？
#ubuntu-tw 2014-06-06
<RJHsiao> Ubuntu 14.04 Release & Ubuntu-TW 9歲生日 Party，將於 6/15 (sun.) 下午2點～5點，在CLBC大安管3F舉行！開放報名名額40人，每人支付150元作為補貼場地費用，現場並有免費贈品及贊助滿額贈品供大索取。歡迎大家共襄盛舉，聊天打屁！ http://ubuntu-tw.kktix.cc/events/urptw1404
#ubuntu-tw 2014-06-07
<haxx0r> www.anon.fm
#ubuntu-tw 2015-06-03
<RJHsiao> Hi all, 這次的 URP 開放報名囉~ 歡迎大家來共襄盛舉！ http://ubuntu-tw.kktix.cc/events/urptw1504
<yimaowu> hellp
<yimaowu> hello
#ubuntu-tw 2016-06-10
<clay> join
<clay> help
<clay> anyone here ？
<clay>  i am new ,so how to take part in ?
#ubuntu-tw 2017-06-05
<fishtw> 早上好
<rich1iu> 早
<BestSteve> ｙｌ３
<BestSteve> 早
<fishtw> 早 benchou 
<fishtw> 早 BestSteve 
#ubuntu-tw 2017-06-06
<fishtw> 早啊
#ubuntu-tw 2017-06-07
<fishtw> 各位早安
#ubuntu-tw 2017-06-08
<fishtw> Good morning
#ubuntu-tw 2017-06-09
<fishtw> 早上好
#ubuntu-tw 2018-06-07
<root__> 晚上好~
<root__> 這麼晚了有人還在拼嗎
#ubuntu-tw 2020-06-02
<myopia> can someone post this file > www.cuhk.edu.hk/ics/21c/media/articles/c178-202002005.pdf wheresoever is not walled off by GFW?
<myopia> .part
